# Gadaffi erklärt der Schweiz den Krieg



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Laut neusten Berichten hat der lybische Diktator Gadaffi nun offiziell zum heiligen Krieg aller Muslime gegen die Schweiz aufgerufen.

-> http://www.20min.ch/news/dossier/gaddafi/story/Gaddafi-ruft-zu-Dschihad-gegen-die-Schweiz-auf-18043403

Ich möchte hier nicht diskutieren ob links rechts, Minarette, ja, nein, ich glaub wir sind uns alle einig: Gadaffi hat nichtmehr alle Latten am Zaun. Ich frag mich eigentlich nur warum so einer noch frei rumläuft und wir, bzw. die Welt, mit ihm noch verhandeln und Geschäfte betreiben. Wenn 2 Leute in Amerika behaupten sie töten Obama werden sie mit ner Spezialeinheit abgeführt, wenn ein Diktator der womöglich Kontakte zu nuklearen Zerstörungswaffen hat einem anderen, neutralen!, Land mit der absoluten Vernichtung droht ist das natürlich politisch korrekt...

Wie dem auch sei, ich glaube nicht das es zu einem Krieg kommen wird, noch nicht, evtl in 70 Jahren oder so, doch was wären die (extremen Möglichkeiten)

-> Eine Grossmacht unterstützt die Schweiz, Lybien bombardiert die Schweiz, ein 3. nuklearer Weltkrieg bricht aus
-> Die diversen Geheimdienste der Grossmächte lassen die ganze Famillie Gadaffi verschwinden, entweder wird das Thema totgeschwiegen oder es kommt noch dicker und wir wären bei Punkt 1

Viel mehr Möglichkeiten einer NICHT friedlichen Lösung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...

PS: Ich habe nicht wirklich Angst vor der Person Gadaffi, viel mehr vor seiner Spontanität irre Dinge zu tun (der steht eines Morgens noch auf und denkt sich "So jetzt Bombe für Schweiz weil ich Bock hab") und vorallem vor seinen Beziehungen zum Iran und anderen Ländern mit solch einer Regierung.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr?


Das ich auf diesen Thread ein wachsames Auge haben werde. Die Vergangenheit lehrt einem, dass politische Diskussion bei Buffed kein geeignetes Publikum findet.





Zum Thema selbst:
Von Gadaffi geht in etwa soviel Gefahr aus, wie von Shaun dem Schaf.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zum Thema selbst:
> Von Gadaffi geht in etwa soviel Gefahr aus, wie von Shaun dem Schaf.



In der Tat...

Er mag wenn überhaupt ein paar Geiseln haben und die höchstens hinrichten aber mehr kann und wird da auch nicht kommen...


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das ich auf diesen Thread ein wachsames Auge haben werde. Die Vergangenheit lehrt einem, dass politische Diskussion bei Buffed kein geeignetes Publikum findet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und warum? ist ja nicht so das er in der vergangenheit nicht schonmal drohungen wahr gemacht hätte... wie gesagt ich habe nicht vor gadaffis strategie genialität oder ähnlichem angst, mehr vor seiner wahl und planlosigkeit, bzw vor seinem irrsinn, dem kann doch noch alles in den sinn kommen...


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2010)

Du hast es ja selbst gesagt. Gadaffi unterhält Kontakt auch zum Iran und es wäre töricht zu glauben, unser Lieblingslibyer würde sich auf Alleingänge einlassen. Der wird sich schön hüten irgendetwas zu machen. Ein ähnliches Gefahrenpotential sah und sieht man auch in Kim Yong Il, und der einzige Unterschied zwischen Beiden ist der, dass Gadaffi momentan durch seine Aussagen und nicht durch seine Herzschwäche Schlagzeilen macht.




Säbelrasseln nennt man sowas. Die Geiseln in Libyen sind eine unschöne Sache, das Ihnen ernsthafte Gefahr droht glaube ich aber nicht. Sie sind ein zu wertvolles politisches Druckmittel und ein Tod wäre international sowas von schwer zu verkaufen, auch und gerade den Verbündeten wie dem Iran.


----------



## Shaila (25. Februar 2010)

Auf lange sicht enden Religions/Glaubenskonflikte immer blutig. Das war seit der Steinzeit so und bis heute haben die Menschen nichts dazu gelernt. Genau so wird es eben auch mit dem Islam und den Christen stattfinden. Beide Gruppen denken ihr Glaube ist der einzig wahre, sicher es gibt Ausnahmen, aber tief im Inneren denkt das so ziemlich jeder in etwa, der fest an etwas glaubt. Würde er es nicht tun, würde er dann nicht an seinem Glauben zweifeln ?

Jeder will seinen Glauben aussüben, aber keiner will den anderen Glaubensrichtungen so richtig Platz machen. Die Schweiz hatte auf das reagiert was schon lange ein Problem war. Eine "Ausnutzung der Toleranz". Sie haben das getan was eigentlich viele denken sozusagen.

Früher oder später wird es wiegesagt so oder so wieder blutig enden. Hass kann nur mit Tolreanz besiegt werden, solange das die Menschheit nicht begreift wird es auch immer Kriege geben, solange sich die Menschen an ihre Religionen klammern wird es kriege geben. Denn würde man hier Tolerant sein, dann würden sich die Glaubensrichtungen regelrecht vermischen.

Mal angenommen, man dürfte jetzt Kirchen irgendwo in islamistischen Ländern bauen wie man will und umgekehrt die ihre Moscheen hier. Da würde man nämlich sehen wie Tolerant hier einige Menschen wirklich sein würden. Nämlich überhaupt nicht. Sie würden es nicht dulden. Genau wie es die Schweiz nun nicht mehr geduldet hat.

Sie hat mit dem Minarettverbot Macht gegen den Islam ausgeübt und Machtausübung ist konsequent zuende gedacht immer Gewalt, ob vom Schreibtisch oder mit ner Knarre.

Wobei der Glaube ja nicht mal mehr so die Rolle spielt bei diesen ganzen Konflikten, es geht ums gleiche wie immer: Geld.


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auf lange sicht enden Religions/Glaubenskonflikte immer blutig. Das war seit der Steinzeit so und bis heute haben die Menschen nichts dazu gelernt. Genau so wird es eben auch mit dem Islam und den Christen stattfinden. Beide Gruppen denken ihr Glaube ist der einzig wahre, sicher es gibt Ausnahmen, aber tief im Inneren denkt das so ziemlich jeder in etwa, der fest an etwas glaubt. Würde er es nicht tun, würde er dann nicht an seinem Glauben zweifeln ?
> 
> Jeder will seinen Glauben aussüben, aber keiner will den anderen Glaubensrichtungen so richtig Platz machen. Die Schweiz hatte auf das reagiert was schon lange ein Problem war. Eine "Ausnutzung der Toleranz". Sie haben das getan was eigentlich viele denken sozusagen.
> 
> ...



da ist halt das problem, obwohl das eigentlich nicht inhalt des threads sein sollte (sry noxiel :<) die schweiz hat in keinster weiste macht gegen den islam ausgeübt, die schweiz hat auch nicht allen muslimen dieser welt den krieg erklärt, das schweizer volk hat einzig und alleine gesagt es möchte keine fremden gebetstürme in einem land in dem dies halt nicht Kultur ist, mal gucken wie gadaffi guckt wenn ich in seinem land ne kirche baue... ich hab überhaupt kein problem mit islamisten (ausser den extremen frauenschänder und terroristen, aber wie gesagt NOCH LANG NICHT ALLE SIND SO!), die können von mir aus hier ihren glauben ausleben, meinetwegen auch ihre moscheen bauen, ist mir alles egal, doch irgendwann ist auch mal schluss :/

aber in einem hast du definitiv recht: der frieden der atm auf der welt mehr oder weniger herrscht wird früher oder später zerbrechen, und wenn du mich fragst, desto länger es geht desto fataler werden die folgen das ist wie beim aufblasen eines luftballons, je grösser der luftballon ist desto lauter platzt er :<


----------



## Shaila (25. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> da ist halt das problem, obwohl das eigentlich nicht inhalt des threads sein sollte (sry noxiel :<) die schweiz hat in keinster weiste macht gegen den islam ausgeübt, die schweiz hat auch nicht allen muslimen dieser welt den krieg erklärt, das schweizer volk hat einzig und alleine gesagt es möchte keine fremden gebetstürme in einem land in dem dies halt nicht Kultur ist, mal gucken wie gadaffi guckt wenn ich in seinem land ne kirche baue... ich hab überhaupt kein problem mit islamisten (ausser den extremen frauenschänder und terroristen, aber wie gesagt NOCH LANG NICHT ALLE SIND SO!), die können von mir aus hier ihren glauben ausleben, meinetwegen auch ihre moscheen bauen, ist mir alles egal, doch irgendwann ist auch mal schluss :/
> 
> aber in einem hast du definitiv recht: der frieden der atm auf der welt mehr oder weniger herrscht wird früher oder später zerbrechen, und wenn du mich fragst, desto länger es geht desto fataler werden die folgen das ist wie beim aufblasen eines luftballons, je grösser der luftballon ist desto lauter platzt er :<



Doch sie hat indirekt Macht ausgeübt. Sicher hat sie keine Muslime diskriminiert oder denen irgend etwas vorgeworfen und natürlich auch kein Krieg erklärt (Da musste ich grinsen), dennoch ist es eine Machtausübung. Denn hätten die Minarette die Schweizer nicht gestört, hätten sie sich auch nicht dagegen entschieden oder nicht ? Und wer entscheidet denn was zur Kultur passt und was nicht ? Sind denn die Schweizer etwa die besseren Menschen ?

Was würdest du sagen (Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob du Christ bist, gehe mal davon aus) wenn man jetzt Kirchentürme verbieten würde ? Brauch man ja nicht direkt für den Glauben. Das sind ja auch eigentlich nur Machtsymbole des christlichen Glaubens.

EDIT:

Dementsprechend empört sind dann auch die Muslime, aber ich finde das hier ist nicht Off-Topic, das gehört ja wohl unmittelbar zusammen.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [...] das schweizer volk hat einzig und alleine gesagt es möchte keine fremden gebetstürme in einem land in dem dies halt nicht Kultur ist,[...]


Um genau zu sein, hat eine verschwindendgeringe Mehrheit der Schweizer gesagt, dass sie keine *muslimischen* Gebetstürme haben will, was auch der Grund ist, warum die Empörung (in meinen Augen gerechtfertigt) so groß ist. Wäre es den Juden, Buddhisten, Taoisten, Hinduisten, Chauvinisten - viele "-isten" halt - generell nicht erlaubt Türmchen an ihre Synagogen, Schreine, Tempel oder Kirchen zu pappen, wäre die Aufregung wahrscheinlich kleiner gewesen.





Aber darum soll es garnicht gehen, verdammte Axt. Wer hat schon wieder mit dem Thema angefangen, Himmel. Es geht doch um Gadaffi   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein, hat eine verschwindendgeringe Mehrheit der Schweizer gesagt, dass sie keine *muslimischen* Gebetstürme haben will, was auch der Grund ist, warum die Empörung (in meinen Augen gerechtfertigt) so groß ist. Wäre es den Juden, Buddhisten, Taoisten, Hinduisten, Chauvinisten - viele "-isten" halt - generell nicht erlaubt Türmchen an ihre Synagogen, Schreine, Tempel oder Kirchen zu pappen, wäre die Aufregung wahrscheinlich kleiner gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kann man so jetzt aber nich stehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin nach wie vor der meinung man sollten allen "isten" die nicht von hier sind (sprich Christentum / Katholismus) ihre moscheen und tempel bauen lassen nur halt keine gebetstürme obendrauf... 

@thema gadaffi... kA ich glaube wir wissen alle das gadaffi nichtmehr alle beisammen hat und n krankhafter diktator ist... aber wenn ich mir seine fotos so anschaue wirkt er richtig sympathisch... eigentlich nicht wie der "durchschnittstyp" den ich mir da vorstelle wie bin laden und co... na ja ich bin wirklich gespannt wie das EDA (Eidgenössisches Departement des Äusseren) darauf reagiert... weil DAVOR können sie jetzt nicht auch noch nen Kniefall hinwerfen...


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

"Heiliger Krieg" hört sich bereits schon für mich total primitiv an. Genau so primitiv und grenzwertig ist es eine komplette Glaubensgemeinde aufzuhetzen. Viel Macht scheint er ja nicht zu haben, aber alleine die Tatsache, dass er es versucht, ist schon so saudämlich, dass ich mich fragen muss, ob die dort echt nicht zu viel Sonne abbekommen. Ohne eine vernünftige Argumentationsbasis drauf los zu ächzen ist wohl alles, was er zu bieten hat. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Katholische Kirche zu Luther's Zeit: Sie verarschen sich untereinander. Natürlich, das Minarettenverbot ist auch nicht in Ordnung, aber das soll hier ja jetzt nicht das Thema sein.
An einen nuklearen Weltkrieg ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu denken. Höchstens etwas, das in Richtung Terrorismus geht.

Einige Leute sollten sich wirklich ein paar Gedanken machen, wie so ein Ausspruch eines Staatsoberhaupts gewertet und gewichtet werden soll und wie bzw. ob dagegen vorgegangen werden soll. 
Ich persönlich denke, dass hinter seinen Worten nicht viel gesteckt hat und auch keine Taten folgen werden. Wie war das? Schulz von Thun: Die vier Seiten einer Nachricht? Sollte sich von selbst erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Februar 2010)

Also ich denke nicht, dass Gaddafi etwas tun wird. Man kann sich aber bei ihm nicht ganz sicher sein. Was würde es ihm denn bringen? Gaddafi ist einfach "krank", aber trotzdem wird er die Schweiz nicht angreifen. 
Ich hoffe auch, dass die Geisel bald zurück kann. 

btw. er heisst Gaddafi nicht Gadaffi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch kurz zu den Minaretten: 
Ich bin für die Minarette. Also gegen das Verbot.
Du meinst, weil wir keine Kirchen bei ihnen bauen dürfen, dürfen sie keine bei uns bauen. Das ist ja wie im Kindergarten. Ausserdem gibt es auch im Islam Kirchen.
Die Minarette haben bis jetzt niemanden gestört, aber die SVP hatte ja wieder mal eine ihrer Ideen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2010)

Es ist lächerlich.... selbst wenn er angreifen möchte, von wo will er angreifen? zum in die Schweiz kommt müsste er über Italien, oder Frankreich.... und die lassen in natürlich einfach durch Spazieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrot666 (26. Februar 2010)

ich glaube, dass der gute einfach nur mal von sich reden lassen will.
kein vernunft denkender mensch würde auf die idee kommen, die schweiz anzugreifen. nicht bei den inoffiziellen verbündeten die sie hat.
da kann man sich gleich selber ins bein schießen.


----------



## Asayur (26. Februar 2010)

Toastbrot666 schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass der gute einfach nur mal von sich reden lassen will.
> kein vernunft denkender mensch würde auf die idee kommen, die schweiz anzugreifen. nicht bei den inoffiziellen verbündeten die sie hat.
> da kann man sich gleich selber ins bein schießen.


Zum einen das, zum anderen wie Sam_fischer schon sagte, von wo aus will er kommen? Ein Krieg ist in 99% der Fälle mit Fronten, Schlachtfeldern und Armeen zu bestreiten, nur von wo?
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Über's Meer? Italien und Frankreich wären im Weg.
Über den Landweg über Ägypten/ Saudi Arabien? Na viel spass, wenn ich alle Länder aufzählen würde, die dazwischen liegen, wäre ich lange am Tippen...
Luftweg? Unwarscheinlich, auch hier wieder Frankreich, Österreich, Italien dazwischen, denen das spanisch vorkommen würde...
Die Meerenge von Gibraltar? Spanien, Frankreich
Somit sind eigentlich so ziemlich alle Wege ausgeschöpft, die er benutzen könnte, ausser vielleicht (vorsicht überzogen *g*) per Weltraumangriff mit Satellitenlaserkanonen die direkt von ihm im
Büro gesteuert werden *g* Die andere Frage ist, wie lange lässt sich unsere Weltpolizei zeit bis sie hier eingreift? (Für alle die nicht wissen, wen ich meine unsere lieben Freunde aus den USA)
Gaddafi war schon immer und wird auch immer ein "dezent verwirrter Geist" bleiben.


Das religiöse Thema bezüglich Minarett/ kein Minarett ist eine so dermassen schwierige Sache, dass 
sie in 99% aller Diskussionen vermutlich in Streit enden werden und wenn es jetzt rassistisch klingen möge, ich begrüsse die Entscheidung, die "na klar, kein Problem" Politik bezüglich Migranten
ein wenig einzuschränken der Schweiz recht gut, andererseits muss ich natürlich auch dazu sagen, dass ich nichts gegen Muslimen, oder sonstige -isten PERSÖNLICH wegen Abstammung, Religion, Muttersprache,
Hautfarbe oder sonstigen von der Menschheit gewählten "Rasseneinteilung" habe, es gibt von allen schwarze Schafe, wie auch nette und gerne gesehene Menschen, leider spielen aber viele schwarze Schafe gerne Parasit und bereichern sich auf Kosten derer, die gutmütig sind und das ist weder als "Einheimischer" noch als "Gast" vertretbar und das was Skatero als "Kindergarten" bezeichnet ist ebenfalls Grauzone, die meisten Christen werden in Fanatisch Islamischen Ländern wie zur Kreuzzugszeit verfolgt, vertrieben, bekommen Verbote auferlegt, werden die Häuser zwangsgeräumt etc, solange Toleranz nicht von beiden Seiten kommt, nutzt eine Seite die andere aus, was wiederum zum Zoff führt, bester Satz hierzu den ich je gelesen habe: "Religionskriege, sind Kriege unter Erwachsenen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren (als Zusatz: vom Grundprinzip her GLEICHEN! [<- Ironie in sich]) imaginären Freund hat", noch Fragen euer Ehren? Ich bin mehr der Gegner der Religionen, wie sie heute sind,
eine Abschaffung von Kirchtürmen, wie Meneleus gesagt hätte, wäre in meinen Augen auch kein Problem, Gebetshäuser, ohne Machtdemonstration würde den lieben Religionsleitern zeigen, wie mächtig sie wirklich sind, ohne Politiker die mitspielen und so leid es mir tut, in meinen Augen dürfen, sowohl (Extrem-)Christenten als auch (Extrem-)Islamisten, zuviel um ihren Fanatismus unter dem Volk zu vertreiben.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Februar 2010)

wieder mal befürchte ich das keiner von den Leuten hier,die im thread antworten, sich den Beitrag, den Thoor geposted hat, durchgelesen hat...ich hab mir erlaubt zwei wichtige Passagen/Kernsätze rauszukopieren:
1.Wie Professor Reinhard Schulze vom islamischen Institut der Universität Bern gegenüber 10vor10 sagt, sei von einer Bedrohung durch die Aussagen Gaddafis für die Schweiz nicht auszugehen: «*Die Drohungen sind für die Schweiz nicht gefährlich, weil Gaddafi keinen Einfluss hat auf die Muslime*.» Dies zeige sich auch in den widersprüchlichen Aussagen des Diktators. «Es ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass sich in Europa irgendjemand davon angesprochen fühlt.»

2.Er teilt Schulzes Einschätzung, wonach die Schweiz nicht befürchten muss, dass Gaddafis Aufruf von islamistischen Gruppen erhört werde - *zumal Libyen auf der Seite der USA* *Organisationen wie die Al- Kaida bekämpfe und selber Einiges zu befürchten habe*.

die wichtigsten Textstellen hab ich mal fett markiert...wenn man allein die beiden Sätze durchliest, relativiert sich schon der ganze thread hier...
ich denke jeder weitere post hierzu ist überflüssig...

und @Asayur: die modernen Kriege haben alle keine Fronten mehr.du weisst doch wie das läuft:hier eine Bombe gesprengt,dort ein Selbstmordattentäter...jeder kämpft mit den Mitteln die ihm gegeben sind....
Schlachtfelder wird es erst wieder geben wenn mal Grossmächte aufeinander losgehen.und danach wird sowieso nix mehr so sein wie zuvor...


----------



## Manoroth (26. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und @Asayur: die modernen Kriege haben alle keine Fronten mehr.du weisst doch wie das läuft:hier eine Bombe gesprengt,dort ein Selbstmordattentäter...jeder kämpft mit den Mitteln die ihm gegeben sind....
> Schlachtfelder wird es erst wieder geben wenn mal Grossmächte aufeinander losgehen.und danach wird sowieso nix mehr so sein wie zuvor...



Vote 4 kriege wie im mittelalter^^

damals gings wehnigstens noch fair zu und her

die guten krieger haben überlebt und die schlechten sind gefallen



heut zu tage kann ein 10 jähriges kind mit nem gewehr nen elite soldaten töten ohne das der gross was machen kann-.-


vom bomben etc gar net erst zu reden


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> [...]
> 1.Wie Professor Reinhard Schulze vom islamischen Institut der Universität Bern gegenüber 10vor10 sagt, sei von einer Bedrohung durch die Aussagen Gaddafis für die Schweiz nicht auszugehen: «*Die Drohungen sind für die Schweiz nicht gefährlich, weil Gaddafi keinen Einfluss hat auf die Muslime*.»
> Dies zeige sich auch in den widersprüchlichen Aussagen des Diktators. «Es ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass sich in Europa irgendjemand davon angesprochen fühlt.»
> [...]
> ...


/ Amen



@Karte:
Was markiert denn die gelbe Linie? Ist das vielleicht das Großlybische Reich wie DJ Gaddafi es sich erträumt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Überlegungen, die Schweiz vom Seeweg aus anzugreifen: 
Muhahaaaaaaaa..... außerdem müssen sie dann doch erstmal an der nahezu unschlagbaren schweizer Marine vorbei, und mit DER legt sich niemand freiwillig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrot666 (26. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Vote 4 kriege wie im mittelalter^^
> 
> damals gings wehnigstens noch fair zu und her
> 
> die guten krieger haben überlebt und die schlechten sind gefallen




naja, wirklich fair gings im mittelalter nicht zu ^^
spätestens mit der einführung des bogens war's mit der fairness vorbei. da konntest du eine noch so gute rüstung tragen, dem pfeil eines langbogens hat die nicht standgehalten.


----------



## Martel (26. Februar 2010)

Für mich ist die Sache ganz klar:

Es geht dabei lediglich um den verschwundenen Kundendaten der Schweiz.... wer weiß was noch auf der CD/DvD drauf war. ( Wieso eigentlich CD/DVD usb Sticks sind praktischer TZTZ alte Technik )


Aber mal im Ernst: 
Ernst nehmen würde ich das immer bis zu einem gewissen Grad.

Ich bete und hoffe nur das nicht irgendeine Bananenrepublik Deutschland den Krieg erklärt. Macht nichts? 
Doch leider ja. Unser Grundgesetzt sieht vor das in einem Kriegsfall keine Wahlen stattfinden dürfen... 
Das wäre übrigends der Ultimaratio der Frau Merkel. 

Stell euch vor: 
Die Wahlprognosen zeigen das Merkel gehen muss, und zack pünklich vor der Wahl wird aus dem Konflikt in Afganistan ein Kriegszustand. 
Und bums, was haben wir? Richtig die Wahlen verschoben bis zum Ende des Krieges.... und das kann dauern. Das ist auch der Grund ( falls sich jemand wundert ) warum im Deutschland troz Tote nicht von Krieggesprochen wird, sondern nur von einem "kriegsähnlichen Zustand".  Tja wir Deutschen sind so.


Mich würde intressieren, ob diese offizielle Kriegserklärung Einfluss hat auf die Innerenangelenheiten der Schweiz hat.
Es müsste dort ja irgendwo was im Grundgesetz zu stehen...


Stellt euch mal vor: Die Piraten sind hier and er Macht durch einen dummen Zufall und dann ist Krieg und wir bekommen die nicht mehr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn Deutschland jemand den Krieg erklärt, kann sich dieses Land auch gleich selbst einäschern, weil sofort die ganzen Verbündeten von Deutschland auf der Matte stehen würden, sowas ist also Quatsch.


----------



## Martel (26. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschland jemand den Krieg erklärt, kann sich dieses Land auch gleich selbst einäschern, weil sofort die ganzen Verbündeten von Deutschland auf der Matte stehen würden, sowas ist also Quatsch.



Du glaubst im Ernst das "nur durch eine Kriegserklärung" jemand eingreift?
Solange nichts passiert und nur die Absicht im Raum steht jemanden zu Ärgern passiert erstmal nichts. Im besten Fall sagt dann Frankreich: " naja, also wir halten das für eine schlechte Idee. hier habt ihr ein Loly und redet dadrüber"



Ein übertriebenes Beispiel:

China: 
Tja da haben wir den lieben Menschenrechtler bei uns zu Gast gehabt.
Die Chinesen reagieren etwas überzogen und sagen:

*"So ihr Sauerkraut esser, wir wollen den Krieg".*  Ganz übertrieben.


Glaubst du ernsthaft, das alle Verbündeten ganz euforisch schreien
* "Juhu wir hauen mit drauf, auf unseren wachsenden Markt im Osten!"
*

Das ist wie bei  einer großen Kneipenschlägerein.
 Am Ende weißt du wer deine Freunde sind. Und die Erfahrung zeigt. Es sind immer weniger als vorher.


Nur weil jemand sagt ich will euch bekriegen. Heißt es nicht das Mobil gemacht wird etc..


----------



## Shaila (26. Februar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Du glaubst im ernst das "nur durch eien kriegserklärung" jemand eingreift? Solange nichts passiert und nur die Absicht im Raumsteht jemanden zu Ärgern passiert erstmal nichts.
> 
> 
> Ein Übertriebenes Beispiel:
> ...



...Natürlich nicht, dann schreib aber auch dazu das du es so meinst, ich kann ja nicht hellsehen. Wenn du schreibst Krieg erklären, da denke ich dann auch an einen Angriff und das wäre Selbstmord für das jeweilige Land.


----------



## Bodvarr (26. Februar 2010)

Gadaffi missbraucht eine Religion für seine politischen Ziele... Klingt mir schwer nach Mittelalter. 
Ist doch schön, dass es immer noch ein paar Idi*ten gibt die uns unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



848


----------



## Asayur (26. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...Natürlich nicht, dann schreib aber auch dazu das du es so meinst, ich kann ja nicht hellsehen. Wenn du schreibst Krieg erklären, da denke ich dann auch an einen Angriff und das wäre Selbstmord für das jeweilige Land.



Kriegserklärung =/= sofortiger Angriff

Nur weil jemand eine Kriegserklärung macht, heisst es nicht, dass man sofort angreift und grade MC Gaddafi's Kriegserklärung wird KEIN
seit jahrzenten geplanter Präventivschlag gegen die Schweiz sein um an ihren Meereszugang und ihre reichhaltigen Erdöl, Diamant und Goldvorkommen zu kommen *g* 

Wie die Sache nach dem Angriff aussieht ist eine andere, hier werden sehr wohl die Verbündeten eingreifen und gerade bei einem
internationalen Geldlager wie der Schweiz werden mehr helfen, als gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (26. Februar 2010)

ich würde auch direkt helfen.. bis ich meine Millionen gesichert habe *Hust*


----------



## shadow24 (26. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> @Karte:
> Was markiert denn die gelbe Linie? Ist das vielleicht das Großlybische Reich wie DJ Gaddafi es sich erträumt?
> 
> 
> ...




hehe,jo,genau....also das mit der gelbe Grenzlinie seh ich genauso.ausserdem erkenn ich ganz deutlich die Handschrift von dem genialen Taktiker Gaddafi...viele Länder werden durch die Grenze halbiert...man muss sich mal vorstellen wieviel Geiseln er dadurch hat...
ausser um Nigeria macht er einen grossen Bogen.hat er da ne Ex rumlaufen? und um Südafrika macht selbst er ein Bogen,denn wer will schon für die Kosten von der verkorksten Fussball-WM aufkommen...


----------



## Martel (26. Februar 2010)

1) nachdem ich die Karte gesehen habe: Scheisse habe ich wieder Bock auf Risko! Da krame ich nachher mal raus, und dann wird Männerabend gemacht ( Schon SmS geschickt! )


2) ich wusste nicht das man mit Paint so Formen hinbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber ich ,als der alleiniger Besitzer eine funktionierenden Glaskugel ,weiß  woher er kommt.


Von unten!  Command and Conqer war nur eine Strategie simulation von ihm. Nun weiß er das man auch buddeln kann... und wer weiß. Vielliecht waren die letzten schweren Erdbeben die ultimative Warnung die wir alle nicht sehen....

Einfach genial der kerl..


ps: mein ich das nur, oder sieht der auf dem Foto von der News aus wie einer von Woodstock?


----------



## Winipek (26. Februar 2010)

Na aber eins muss man ihm lassen, er setzt sich ganz schön für seinen Sohn ins Zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, resultiert dieser Streit doch aus der Verhaftung seines Sohnes und dem seiner Ehefrau?! Die haben irgendwie in einem Hotel randaliert, oder so ähnlich ... und das mit den Minaretten war doch nur noch vorgeschoben^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Februar 2010)

Zumg Glück hat er nicht gerade viel Einfluss auf die Muslime. Es ist ganz klar falsch, was er da macht. Aber etwas befürchten muss man wegen der fehlenden Macht nicht. Klar, ist es falsch was die Schweiz da macht. Aber eine Erklärung eines heiligen Krieges ist nicht gerade förderlich der Schweiz das klarzumachen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zumg Glück hat er nicht gerade viel Einfluss auf die Muslime. Es ist ganz klar falsch, was er da macht. Aber etwas befürchten muss man wegen der fehlenden Macht nicht. Klar, *ist es falsch was die Schweiz da macht*. Aber eine Erklärung eines heiligen Krieges ist nicht gerade förderlich der Schweiz das klarzumachen.



Was ist Falsch daran? Frankreich will ja so viel ich weiss nun die Kopftücher in der Öffentlichkeit verbieten.... Europa hat nur mal ein Land gebraucht das KLAR "NEIN" sagt. Uns muss man nix Klar machen....


----------



## Martel (26. Februar 2010)

Lasss bitte die Diskusion hier: 

Ich denke das geht sonst in die Hose. Zumal das gane Thema generell sehr heikel ist.



Ist das nch immer wegen des Sohnes? Ich dachte da wäre noch mehr gewesen..


----------



## Ogil (26. Februar 2010)

Naja - mal halblang: Es ist immer noch ein Unterschied ob ein Land einem anderen Land offiziell den Krieg erklaert, oder ob dessen verrueckter Diktator zwischen sein hurz-hurz-Gebrabbel noch ein Dschihad-Dschihad einbindet und zum heilgen Krieg aufruft. Zumal Gadaffis Aufruf ja nicht mal irgendein Gewicht in der muslimischen Welt hat. Also alles nur warme Luft.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Ist das nch immer wegen des Sohnes? Ich dachte da wäre noch mehr gewesen..


Ja er ist Beleidige weil seine Sohne verhaftet wurden ist, und dann hat er 2 Schweizer vor Gericht gezogen... es wird mehr mal verhandelt aber Gafii, wolle die schweizer ums Verrecken, nicht heim gehen lassen in zwischen ist wieder einer in der schweizer der andere... nicht.

und weil wir so eine Abstimmung hatte Fühlt er sich woll noch beleidigt weil der Muslime ist.... und nun schreit der zum Kireg mit seiner 0815 Armee.... 

alles wegen seinem Sohn. *lacher*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ja er ist Beleidige weil seine Sohne verhaftet wurden ist, und dann hat er 2 Schweizer vor Gericht gezogen... es wird mehr mal verhandelt aber Gafii, wolle die schweizer ums Verrecken, nicht heim gehen lassen in zwischen ist wieder einer in der schweizer der andere... nicht.
> 
> und weil wir so eine Abstimmung hatte Fühlt er sich woll noch beleidigt weil der Muslime ist.... und nun schreit der zum Kireg mit seiner 0815 Armee....
> 
> alles wegen seinem Sohn. *lacher*



Dieser Mann ist eben verrückt. Wie gesagt, zum Glück hat er so gut wie Null Einfluss auf die Muslime. Sein Handeln ist auch nicht sonderlich klug, weil die Schweiz jetzt auch nicht freundlicher zu Muslimen sein wird, wahrscheinlich eher das Gegenteil wird eintreten. Aber ihm ging es wohl nur um Vendetta wegen seinem Sohn, weil er irgendeine Straftat verübt hat und (zu Recht?) verhaftet wurde.


----------



## Skyler93 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich bin muslime, heiliger krieg? wen muss ich den nun blöd anpöpen? ewr ist gandaffi? 
srry aber glaub das nur humbuck(schreibt man das so?) wird scho nix passieren, und kontakte zum iran? najo glaub ich nicht


----------



## Bodvarr (26. Februar 2010)

Um das mal klarzustellen:
Die Schweiz macht gar nix fallsch.
Hannibal Gadaffi, Sohn vom Diktator glaubt er könne in einem Schweizer Hotel angestellte verprügeln nur weil er das Diktatorensöhnchen ist.
Die Polizei nimmt Hannibal fest (Vielleicht ein wenig zu grob).
Die Schweiz entschuldigt sich.
Die Ehrgefühle des Diktators sind verletzt und er spielt die beleidigte Leberwurst.
Die (beleidigte Leber-)Wurst nimmt zwei Schweizer Staatsbürger als Geiseln und haltet sie unter absolut schwachsinnigen Vorwürfen in Lybien fest.

Die Schweiz versucht zu kooperieren aber die Wurst will nicht.
Dieser lächerliche Diktator macht sich doch nur lächerlich.


zum Thema Bankgeheimnis: Nicht der Schweizer Staat oder das Volk hat scheisse gebaut sondern die Banken. Die Schweizer bestehen lediglich auf die Einhaltung ihrer Gesetze.


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

Bodvarr schrieb:


> Gadaffi missbraucht eine Religion für seine politischen Ziele... Klingt mir schwer nach Mittelalter.
> Ist doch schön, dass es immer noch ein paar Idi*ten gibt die uns unterhalten
> 
> 
> ...



auch wenn gadaffi meiner meinung nach falsch handelt, bin ich strikt gegen deine letzten 3 zeichen


----------



## Philister (26. Februar 2010)

versetzt mich nicht grossartig in aufregung, muss ich sagen. was war noch sein letzter aufruf? die schweiz an die umliegenden länder aufzuteilen? ;-) 
wie bereits gesagt wurde, hat das wort ghadhafis ohnehin wenig gewicht unter den muslimen.

zum minarettverbot kann man geteilter meinung sein - sonnenklar scheint mir jedoch, dass mit solchen reaktionen in der schweiz niemand nachdenklich wird. im gegenteil, es verhärtet den entscheid. 

einmal mehr kommt bei mir die frage auf, warum sich muslimische, politische instanzen so selten öffentlich zu wort melden, wenn es tatsächlich wichtig wäre. dann, wenn individuen und nicht vermeintliche propheten, heilige texte und sakuläre bauten angegriffen werden. wenn kinder genital verstümmelt werden, wenn christen in der muslimischen welt verfolgt und getötet werden, wenn selbstmord attentäter zivilisten - meistens muslime - in stücke bomben. wenn frauen zwangsverheiratet und getötet werden.

in unserer gesellschaft haben wir uns daran gewöhnt, dass bestimmte teile der muslimischen population stark in den medien vertreten sind. dominierend vertreten sind forderungen und aggression, gewürzt mit einer prise opfer rhetorik. keine andere gruppe zieht auch nur ansatzweise so viel aufmerksamkeit auf sich und demonstriert so klar ihre unzufriedenheit mit unseren liberalen werten.

kein wunder fragen sich viele leute, wie unsere gesellschaft wohl aussehen wird, wenn muslime nicht mehr 3, sondern 10 oder 20% der weltbevölkerung ausmachen. kein wunder besteht angst und unsicherheit - wie ungerechtfertigt diese laut politischer elite ist, das wird sich erst noch herausstellen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Februar 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> auch wenn gadaffi meiner meinung nach falsch handelt, bin ich strikt gegen deine letzten 3 zeichen



kann mir jemand mal erklären was das bedeutet ?


----------



## Winipek (26. Februar 2010)

hmmm...der achte buchstabe im alphabet ist das H- das Heil Hitler wird oftmals als 88 bezeichnet. Bei der 848 ist es vielleicht ein eingeschobenes Dir(4 Buchstabe )? Aber genau weiss ich es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also sorry wenns ganz was anderes bedeutet


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn man Google anwirft erfährt man das die Zahl
Heil dir Helvetia bedeutet. 

http://d102352.u28.netvs.ch/bfr/izr/izr_index.asp?lang=d&num=24&subnum=40
Bezeichnend ist das die Seite: Beratungsnetz für Rassismusopfer heißt ^^

Im Grunde genommen schon eine sehr bedenkliche Aussage ^^


----------



## KARUxx (26. Februar 2010)

Wir sind schon lange im Heiligenkrieg... 

Den was denkt ihr wird sich jetzt ändern? Der Typ wird niemals mit Panzern in der Schweiz einfahren...es geht einfach so weiter wie es die ganze zeit läuft ... da mal ein Attentat und dort mal ne Bombe explodieren lassen...


----------



## KARUxx (26. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> kann mir jemand mal erklären was das bedeutet ?


Die haben keine Bedeutung.... 




8=H

4=D

8=H


----------



## Thoor (26. Februar 2010)

Also zu behaupten das ein irrer Diktator einem andern Land den Krieg erklärt sei lustig und nicht ernstzunehmen ist auch bisl lächerlich, mal gucken was passiert wenn Chinas Präsident aus nem Affekt raus mit ner Atombombe droht..

Wie gesagt, es geht hier nicht um SVP, SP, links,rechts das alles ist Sache der Schweiz, punkt aus ende.... schaut euch mal die flugzeugattentate an, gadaffi lässt zig menschen umbringen, dann schwört er eben mal dem terrorismus ab und gilt als heiliger und jetzt kommt so ne scheisse... da muss mir niemand mehr sagen er würde sowas nicht in die tat umsetzen....

und an 848 ist ansich nix falsch, nur evtl im zusammenhang mit 88 bissl heikel... ansich eine unnötige provokation aber na ja lassen wir das...

ich frag mich einfach was noch passieren muss bis da unten endlich mal reagiert wird...

aber was mich wirklich beruhigt ist das sich selbst die ägypter und lybier über gadaffis äusserungen lustig macht :> laut nem ägyptischen scheich hat gadaffi nichtmal das recht den dschihad auszurufen


----------



## trolldich (26. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> aber was mich wirklich beruhigt ist das sich selbst die ägypter und lybier über gadaffis äusserungen lustig macht :> laut nem ägyptischen scheich hat gadaffi nichtmal das recht den dschihad auszurufen


tja könnte auch daran liegen das er seine millionen auf einem schweizer nummernkonto liegen hat XD


----------



## Valinar (26. Februar 2010)

Gadaffi wird von anderen Muslimischen  Führern/Geistlichen ohnehin als gestört angesehen.
Wäre mir aber ohnehin als Schweizer egal was er quatscht.

Ich fands bloss echt schwach das sich Hans-Rudolf Merz damals bei Gadaffi für die verhaftung seines genauso gestörten Sohnes entschuldigt hat.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Laut neusten Berichten hat der lybische Diktator Gadaffi nun offiziell der Schweiz den Krieg erklärt.
> Was denkt ihr?



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7rSoN4XrVs


----------



## todesstern (26. Februar 2010)

<schweizer

ich denke nicht das da was grösseres passieren wird tut mir leid für die die er noch festhält aber er ist einfach ein kleines mimimi kind mit bissel zu viel einfluss in seiner eigenen kleinen welt aber ansonsten is er eher ne kleine nummer und .....

er will nur spielen und würde selbst dann nichts tun wenn er könnte


----------



## Reo_MC (26. Februar 2010)

todesstern schrieb:


> er will nur spielen und würde selbst dann nichts tun wenn er könnte



Er meint das ernst, nur nimmt ihn leider keiner ernst.
Gottseidank. Ich meine, Allah sei Dank.


----------



## Teal (26. Februar 2010)

hiho!
Derartige politische Diskussionen sind hier im Forum nicht wirklich optimal... Die aktuelle Entwicklung des Thread zeigt das leider. Darum mache ich mal zu. Bitte beachtet besonders bei solchen Themen die Nettiquette.

Gruß,
Teal


----------

